

Should we trust all of these frameworks? - yunyeng

Nowadays, there is practically no one left without using frameworks in all kinds of languages and platforms, php, python, ruby, html etc... And I&#x27;m honestly prejudiced against them. They all interfere with our codes, our files and first handly our dreams. And they even decreases our scopes like when we trying to search some kind of functions it is not programming language anymore it is the framework that we search in the search engines like &quot;how to do ... in &lt;framework&gt;&quot;, and I am too afraid this is going to restrict my code. I am right now coding a huge scope platform as web application and I avoid all kind of framework in back-end. I only use bootstrap-admin templates for the front-end. However I am also working for some kind of Digital Agency and in every 3 days we create new web and mobile projects. Unfortunately we have to use frameworks because of the time limit. And I worry everyday I am learning new framework that I will never use in my life and surprisingly they are no perfect either.  They all have their own shortcomings. I am asking to HN, how reliable are these frameworks to build our startups, dreams, long-term projects ?
======
BtM909
See Symfony's (biased, but true) answer: [http://symfony.com/why-use-a-
framework](http://symfony.com/why-use-a-framework)

Or look at what they say at StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/279003/why-do-i-need-
to-u...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/279003/why-do-i-need-to-use-a-
popular-framework)

You should replace trust with use and hopefully you'll see why a solid
framework will help you focus on what you're trying to achieve instead of
fixing security holes you didn't think of.

